# Having to set limits



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I feel very bad because Prince took my chair and I took him off it.

I think this is the first time I say NO to something that is not for reasons related to his safety. I made him a great bed, and lots of comfy cushioned corners in the places I noted he liked to lie. But after 3 months of changing places, he finally found his fav spot - and it's my fav spot to. My computer chair. Two nights in a row I just let him sleep there and went to bed instead of playing with my computer. Tonight I picked him up and moved him to his bed (with profuse apologies). My computer play time is my favorite part of the day. Yet I feel bad about it.

Anyone ever felt this way too about setting limits to one's cats?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Every time I leave the computer chair, one of the cats jump up there. If I clap my hands twice, Charlee jumps down right away, like it's a game. If it's Cali, I pick her up and put her on my lap, so she's happy. If it's Gigi, she clings to the chair with her claws as though I'm fixing to toss her in the trash. I have to unhook them one-by-one.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

marie73 said:


> If it's Gigi, she clings to the chair with her claws as though I'm fixing to toss her in the trash.


Funny!
Yeah, like you ever would.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I *did* buy a bigger trash can just yesterday.....


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Is it possible to put Prince in your lap, after you sit down?
Lately I've been taking my laptop and sitting on the couch so Paizly can sit beside me and nuzzle... but that's only for about 3 hours, as then my battery gets too low and I have to go back to my desk to plug it in


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

LOL you made me feel better. What is it with cats and our computer chairs? Prince doesn't seem so blissfully asleep anywhere else...


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

VD, I'd certainly do that, even for the time the battery would last, but I don't own a couch, funnily enough. Prince usually wants to be next to me, that's why he's always gravitating near the computer. But he can't sit on my lap because he's so big (he's the size of a medium-sized dog).


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

I wouldn't feel bad at all. You deserve your time, in your chair, doing something relaxing and fun. I have no problem at all about picking Dagny up out of my chair if he gets in it, and he rarely does now. Even though I love him soooo much, there's plenty of other places he can lay. So, don't feel bad!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Mow does that as well. Any warm spot I leave he jumps into. When I try to move him he turns into a 12lb puddle of fur. He just goes completely limp and when i try to lift him I have to be careful or he'll slide right out of my hands.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Goldenstar, I tell myself that, but now I just got up for a few minutes and found him on my chair again and had to take him down again. It again broke my heart...

I was indeed wondering just now if it's the warmth of the chair. Otherwise, I don't understand, he never wanted a spot so much...


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

That's probably why Nebbie likes my bed so much... I have a mattress pad that heats up (basically an electric blanket, but it's under the sheets). Xanthe has also taken to sleeping right in the middle of the bed. Even if it's off... they know it's either been on (from before I woke up in the morning) or will be turned on about half hour before I go to bed.
I think the only reason Paizly doesn't go on the bed, is she doesn't really like the other cats, so she "suffers" with staying on the couch.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

I have no limits... Mitzi has taken to sleeping on my pillow at night time. I don't have the heart to move her, so end up sneaking onto my boyfriend's pillow.

I will frequently 'cough' at my boyfriend to indicate that he needs to move his legs as one of the girls would like to curl up where they are.

The girls definitely rule the roost here!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Abbie, I think you and I belong to the same club LOL This morning I got up at 4:00 because Prince wanted to play. I didn't mind it one bit. He did let me sleep 5 hours... LOL


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I feel bad when I'm moving a cat if it's sitting on me - or sleeping on me in bed, but if it's sitting where I want to sit - like the computer chair - I just move the cat. I walk over, give the cat a scratch on the ears, talk to the cat a little, and likely move it onto my lap where it goes back to sleep. Blacky complains when I move her most times, but she's still purring, since I'm giving her attention. She seems to take it better when I pick her up by the scruff of the neck (she's ~8 pounds so I don't mind picking her up this way)... Blaze is more like 12 pounds, so I don't pick him up like that, but he's so laid back that he doesn't mind me moving him.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Abbie said:


> I will frequently 'cough' at my boyfriend to indicate that he needs to move his legs as one of the girls would like to curl up where they are.


LOL. If my SO is here overnight MowMow likes to sleep on top of the covers right in his crotch. I knew my guy was a keeper when I woke up one night and he was trying inch his way into his regular spot(after a bathroom trip) without disturbing MowMow.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Ahh he is a keeper! My other half does that too, as do I! I nearly fell off the bed the other night as I was climbing out between two sleeping cats- my boyfriend woke up with a startled "what ARE you doing?" as I was stood on one leg on the bed, typical middle of the night behaviour!

Oh yes Straysmommy- 5 hours is more than enough sleep!


----------



## fatandgreedy (Feb 20, 2011)

Straysmommy said:


> moved him to his bed (with profuse apologies). My computer play time is my favorite part of the day. Yet I feel bad about it.
> 
> Anyone ever felt this way too about setting limits to one's cats?


My cat went from sitting on my desk to sitting on my keyboard. Admittedly, the first time it happened she put me in a cuteness stupor. I had to remove my hands from the keyboard cat sandwich and lure her away with a toy. The next time it happened I ended up picking her up and putting her on the floor. I swear she's still mad about that. She's probably wondering what the keyboard did to deserve so much attention


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Straysmommy said:


> LOL you made me feel better. What is it with cats and our computer chairs? Prince doesn't seem so blissfully asleep anywhere else...



+1 for that. Vinnie and Misa love the computer chair as well. XD

i kind of feel bad if I want to move a cat out of the computer chair or lap if I have to do something( usually my mom will asked me to do something or to my sister) and our response will be, " I can't move. He's on me" Or "I can't move. She's on me". 

All three cats like laying on top of us but Misa is the only cat that likes sitting on our butts.. our mom will say, " A fat A on a fat A" lol Sorry for the language..


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

konstargirl said:


> my mom will asked me to do something or to my sister) and our response will be, " I can't move. He's on me" Or "I can't move. She's on me"


LOL This reminds me one of my strays sits on my lap for over an hour each evening while the others eat, and I always need to ask passing people for favors because "I can't move, the cat is sleeping".


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

fatandgreedy said:


> She's probably wondering what the keyboard did to deserve so much attention


Yes! Prince sometimes climbs on the desk and stares at the screen, as if trying to figure what in it has me so mesmerized for hours. 

Last night Prince sat on my chair blissfully asleep and I sat on the floor on one of his cushions, then I knew roles had been reversed in this home...


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Don't feel bad. I do believe cats can understand possession. The only thing is you must be consistent otherwise Prince will get confused. Don't let him have the chair whether you're going to use it right then or not.

For the first two nights I had Zenobi (otb) she slept in the computer chair. I seem to remember I had to put her out of it one other time. Thereafter she never went up again. She did sit on my lap a lot while I was at the computer, though.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Chair thief!!

I got up today to get a drink of water and found this when I got back.... no way I could disturb the little beast.

Sorry for the grainy cell phone photo.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Awww that cuteness is a big "DO NOT DISTURB" sign!!!!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I still feel awful every time I shove him off the chair. Thing is, it's his chosen bed for the night. I know it's the one thing I won't allow in the house, but still I feel bad. He looks at me with these big, sad eyes as if I had put him back in the streets to starve and he makes me want to cry...


----------

